# New Year Auction



## bearswede (Jan 1, 2007)

To welcome in the New Year, I thought I'd offer up an auction to benefit the Forum... Who knows, might start a tradition?

  This is a lot of 5 BIM meds... Bids will be accepted until 12 Noon EST, Saturday, January 6, 2007... At 12 Noon I will submit a post reading: "Gavel!"... The highest bid posted before it will be the winner... Payment is to be made as a donation to this bottle forum by Paypal or credit card; I will pick up shipping costs... Shipment will be made once the donation has been received...

  I will start off the bidding with $25...

  Left to right: O.P. Shaker Fluid Extract Valerian (repaired lip), Woods Great Peppermint Cure For Coughs And Colds, Gargling Oil Lockport, N.Y., F.A.D. Richter & Cie.... (embossed anchor), Germany, A. Trask's Magnetic Ointment.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 1, 2007)

The Trask's has a small lip chip... The Valerian was my second repair job, but it came out pretty well, I think... Has a couple of small stress cracks in the neck and some content stain; otherwise, pretty clean...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 1, 2007)

The Wood's is a dark aqua, has a small chip under the lip, possibly in-manufacture; common in Australia...

  The Gargling Oil is light emerald green with overall stain...

  The German med is clear and interesting with all it's embossing with decorative motif...

  I can provide more photos and description as desired...




  Ron


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2007)

Great idea, Ron! I will place a bid of $30. Happy New Year! ~Jim


----------



## bearswede (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks, Jim...For getting the ball rolling...

  Ron


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jan 1, 2007)

$32.50


----------



## bearswede (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for your bid, Phillip...

  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a shot of the O.P. on the Shaker Valerian bottle...


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 3, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

Here's a gander at the repaired lip...


----------



## bikegoon (Jan 3, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

Im in at $35.00!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 3, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

is the Shaker bottle in with that bunch?


----------



## bearswede (Jan 3, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*



> is the Shaker bottle in with that bunch?


 
  Absolutely!!


----------



## bearswede (Jan 4, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

Thanks, Harold, for your bid...

  Ron


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 4, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

I'd think even with the repair it's a sweet bottle. I'm trying to bring myelf to cut loose with some money. When is this auction over?


----------



## bearswede (Jan 4, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*



> When is this auction over?


 
  Hey, Zane... It's all explained in the first post: Saturday, January 6th at 12 noon... There's other important info up there too, so check it out!

  Looking forward to your bid...

  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 5, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

Hey, Folks...

  There are fewer than 33 hours left before the gavel falls on this auction!!!

  Tick...Tick...Tick...

  Ron


----------



## frank (Jan 5, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

I bid 37.50 dollars!!


----------



## bearswede (Jan 5, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

I have $37.50... Do I hear $40...?

  Fewer than 21 hours left in the auction...

  Ron


----------



## frank (Jan 5, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

Those are some nice bottles Ron!!![]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 5, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

Thanks, Frank... And thanks for the bid...

  Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 5, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

Reminds me of the Public TV pledge drive but all you get there is a Masterpiece Theater coffee mug[]  Good idea.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 6, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: TO BENEFIT THIS FORUM*

Fewer than 4 hours to that final gavel!!! Can I hear $40 on this nice little lot of  5 meds...?


----------



## bearswede (Jan 6, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction: NEW BONUS ADDED!!*

OK... Time to sweeten the pot...

  On the next higher bid, two Roman coin necklaces without chains and swivel fittings will be added to the lot... Here's a pic:

  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 6, 2007)

"Gavel!"


----------



## bearswede (Jan 6, 2007)

Frank is the winner of the original lot of 5 meds... Congratulations, Frank!!!

  Send me a PM with your address...

  Thanks to all who participated in this auction to benefit our bottle forum!!!

  Ron


----------



## bikegoon (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice![]


----------



## frank (Jan 6, 2007)

I sent you pm with the info!!


----------



## bearswede (Jan 6, 2007)

> I sent you pm with the info!!


 
  Richard...

  I tried to PM you but it refused to send it... Send me you email address so I can give you an answer to your question... Or, if you prefer, I can do it on this thread... Let me know...

  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for your donation, Richard!!!

  Ron


----------



## capsoda (Jan 6, 2007)

That was a good thing you did there Ron. If I was just rich like that SouthernMaineDiver dude.[&o]


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jan 7, 2007)

Too bad you guys don't take beaver pelts!!!!!.
 Hope you start a trend Ron.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement, Guys...

  Maybe around tax-refund time would be good...

  Ron


----------



## frank (Jan 9, 2007)

*RE: New Year Auction got the bottles*

Thank"s bearswede i got the bottles today and i put them in my display case. !![]


----------

